# Vorschriften zu Reparaturarbeiten



## h.scholli (19 Februar 2010)

Einer unserer Kundendienstmonteure hat wider besseren Wissens eine Abdeckung uber einer rotierenden Walze mit Werkzeug entfernt und danach ohne Abschalten des Hauptschalters an der Walze gearbeitet. Er hatte lediglich den Betriebsschalter ausgeschaltet. Es kam dabei fast zu einem Arbeitsunfall, weil auch nach ausschalten des Betriebsschalters diese Walze gelegentlich anläuft, weil sie sonst festfrieren könnte.
Es wurden also Warnhinweise vernachlässigt und Reparaturanweisungen nicht beachtet.
Meine Frage ist nun, reichen Warnhinweise aus oder muss ich nun wirklich jede Abdeckung, die mit 8mm Schrauben verschraubt wurde noch zusätzlich sichern?
Darf der KD-Monteur (Schlosser) an der Maschine schrauben, ohne das ein Elektriker die Maschine stillgelegt hat?
Wie sieht denn da die Rechtslage aus?

Gruß
h.scholli


----------



## jokey (19 Februar 2010)

Wurde er ordnungsgemäß belehrt und das schriftlich dokumentiert? Wenn ja, hat er den schwarzen Peter, sonst habt ihr den


----------



## Sockenralf (20 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

wird das Personal regelmäßig unterwiesen, was in soeinem Fall zu machen ist?

Wenn "ja" --> der Schlosser hat den schwarzen Peter

Wenn "nein" --> der Chef des Schlossers hat den schwartzen Peter


MfG


----------



## christophamdell (9 März 2010)

Hi,

allpolige Trennung mit Schloss ist ein Muss bei Reparaturarbeiten. Sollte aber jeder Handwerker wissen.

Cu


----------



## zotos (9 März 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> ...
> wird das Personal *regelmäßig* unterwiesen, was in soeinem Fall zu machen ist?
> ...


Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus aber ist das regelmäßig wirklich so entscheidend?
Muss man einem Kundendienstmonteur wirklich regelmäßig die absoluten Basics vermitteln?
Bei meinem Arbeitgeber gibt es eine regelmäßige (jährliche) Sicherheitsunterweisung. Die von Arbeiten an der Maschine bis hin zu Verwendung von Leitern fröhlich hin und her wechselt. Man kann ja nicht jedes Jahr darauf hinweisen "Ach übrigens bevor man an gefährlichen Teilen der Maschine herum schraubt muss man dafür sorge Tragen das diese gegen das Wiedereinschalten und automatischen Anlauf gesichert ist." 
Vielleicht sollte man eine Art morgendliches Gebet oder Mantra einführen, die Elektriker müssen die fünf Sicherheitsregeln vor Arbeitsbeginn aufsagen und die Schlosser drei. 

Was ich mich viel eher fragen würde ist ob die Walze mit einem Warnschild das vor dem automatischen Anlauf warnt versehen ist.


----------



## christophamdell (9 März 2010)

Hi,

ja man muß regelmässig unterweisen, und das nicht nur 1 Mal im Jahr. Kurzunterweisungen von 5 Minuten sindd sinnvoller. Auch wichtig ist es nachzuweisen und zu prüfen, dass der Unterwiesene es auch verstanden hat.

Wie haben ein Formular, vor jeder solcher Reparaturen machen wir einen 5 Minuten Check, also eine kleine Gefährdungsbeurteilung. Das hat sich als gut erwiesen.

Cu


----------



## Pockebrd (16 Mai 2010)

christophamdell schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> allpolige Trennung mit Schloss ist ein Muss bei Reparaturarbeiten. Sollte aber jeder Handwerker wissen.
> 
> Cu


 
In welcher Richtlinie steht denn das ?
Und wenn bei einer älteren Anlage der Hauptschalter nicht abschließbar ist, mußt das nachgerüstet werden ? Wenn ja, steht das in einer Vorschrift oder Richtlinie ?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Blockmove (16 Mai 2010)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> In welcher Richtlinie steht denn das ?



So steht das in keiner - mir bekannten - Vorschrift bzw. Norm.
Reparaturen dürfen nur von unterwiesenen Mitarbeiten durchgeführt werden, die mit den Gefahren, die durch die Anlage und die Reparatur ausgehen, vertraut sind. 
Es muss der selbstständige Anlauf der Anlage im Reparaturfall verhindert sein. Zusätzlich sollte das Wiedereinschalten gesichert sein.

Gruß
Dieter

FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## jabba (16 Mai 2010)

Grundsätzlich greift hier schon einmal die BGV A1 für alle Arbeiten, sowie die BGV A3 speziell für die elektrischen Anlagen.

Insbesondere "Grundsätze der Prävention".
Es ist sicher zu stellen das nix passieren kann, wie macht man das ... durch abschalten. Wie stelle ich sicher das keiner mehr das Teil einschaltet ?
Durch ein Schloß, also habe ich präventiv einer Gefährdung entgegengewirkt.

Ein Pappschild ist zwar auch präventiv, kann aber runterfallen oder weggenommen werden.

Es ist auch üblich das solche Schalter mindestens 3 Schlösser aufnehmen können. Auch hier ist wieder die Sicherheit zu betrachten. 
Wenn bei einem Anlagenstillstand ein Schlosser und ein Elektriker an verschieden Teilen der Anlage arbeitet, hängt jeder von Ihnen ein Schloss in den Hauptschalter. Die Anlage kann also erst wieder eingeschaltet werden, wenn beide ihre Schlösser beseitigt haben.

Zum Ursprung zurück:

Und wenn ich einen Kundendienstmonteur extra in die Gefahren der Maschinen unterweisen muß, dann passt da was nicht.

Weiterhin vermisse ich eine Angabe an der Maschine.
Ihr wisst das es durch diese Funktion eine Gefahr entsteht , oder ?? Also gilt es diese als Hersteller zu verhindern, dann gehört zumindest ein Warnschild an die Anlage, besser ein Schutztüreschalter der diese Klappe überwacht.


----------



## h.scholli (16 Mai 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> .................Zum Ursprung zurück:
> 
> Und wenn ich einen Kundendienstmonteur extra in die Gefahren der Maschinen unterweisen muß, dann passt da was nicht.
> 
> ...



Es sind ja ausreichend Warnhinweise vorhanden. Die Hauptfrage war ja, ob es reicht, dass diese gefährliche Stelle nur mit Werkzeug zu erreichen ist. Man muss ja schon die Warnhinweise missachten und bewusst Wekzeug einsetzen.
Auch ein Schutzzaun wäre in dieser Situation wenig hilfreich, da ich auch hier jederzeit den Schutz umgehen kann - wenn ich das nur will..
Die Kernfrage bleibt: Wer haftet bei Nichtbeachtung der Vorschriften, oder 
wie kann ich das Verantwortungsbewußtsein des Monteurs sensibilisieren?

Scholli


----------



## jabba (16 Mai 2010)

Ich frage mich halt, wenn es schon einem eigenen Monteur passieren kann, wie es aussieht wenn vom Kunden ein Mechaniker da dran arbeiten muß ?

Prinzipiell muss dann die Frage gestellt werden wie auch schon oben beschrieben.
- Wurde der Monteur explizit über diese Gefahr belehrt, wenn ja gibt es einen Nachweiss
- Wie lange gibt es diese Gefahr schon, bzw wie lange oder wie oft hat der Mitarbeiter schon bei diesen Gefahren gearbeitet (Berufserfahrung )
- Prinzipiell mindestens jährlich eine Schulung die schriftlich festgehalten wird und vom Mitarbeiter unterschrieben werden muß
- Als Motivation sollte man dem Mitarbeiter mitteilen das es schliesslich um seine eigene Gesundheit geht.


----------



## Blockmove (16 Mai 2010)

h.scholli schrieb:


> Es sind ja ausreichend Warnhinweise vorhanden. Die Hauptfrage war ja, ob es reicht, dass diese gefährliche Stelle nur mit Werkzeug zu erreichen ist. Man muss ja schon die Warnhinweise missachten und bewusst Wekzeug einsetzen.
> Auch ein Schutzzaun wäre in dieser Situation wenig hilfreich, da ich auch hier jederzeit den Schutz umgehen kann - wenn ich das nur will..
> Die Kernfrage bleibt: Wer haftet bei Nichtbeachtung der Vorschriften, oder
> wie kann ich das Verantwortungsbewußtsein des Monteurs sensibilisieren?



Wenn an der entsprechenden Gefahrenstelle Warnhinweise angebracht sind UND die Gefahrenstelle nur mit Werkzeug zu erreichen ist, dann hast du als Hersteller oder Betreiber deine Pflicht erfüllt.
Ist der Mitarbeiter zudem NACHWEISLICH unterwiesen, dann handelt er fahrlässig oder sogar grob fahrlässig auf eigene Veranlassung.
Als Arbeitgeber oder auch Vorgesetzer bist du juristisch aus dem Schneider. Den Ärger mit Berufsgenossenschaft, Gewerbeaufsicht oder Kriminalpolizei hast du trotzdem.

Gruß
Dieter


FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------

